# Sicilian: mpare ri unni si?



## Shirin

This is a msg I received as an In Game msg  its a war game and I had just attacked his village.  His full msg to me was:

'mpare ri unni si?
u neon see full me now  (this is probably just incorrect english)


I then msg'd back that I didn't understand what he was saying then he replied with:

ma comu parri?.... Forza Palermo abbasso New Castle


----------



## _forumuser_

*Ma comu parri?* How the heck do you speak? Your language is weird. I don't understand you.

This is Sicilian dialect. A local might be more precise.


----------



## Shirin

I guess it must be an expression or something.

Thanks


----------



## Frantisek

mpare ri unni si? =hey   buddy , where are you from?


ma comu parri?.... Forza Palermo abbasso New Castle = how  the hell do you speak? [=which is your language?].....Go Palermo [the soccer team], down with Newcastle!

 this appear  to be  mostly definitely  Palermitan Sicilian [you can also say "Cumpà"  for "Buddy"]


----------



## Shirin

Ah this make more sense Thank you


----------



## Sicilian Girl

Frantisek said:


> mpare ri unni si? =hey   buddy , where are you from?
> 
> 
> ma comu parri?.... Forza Palermo abbasso New Castle = how  the hell do you speak? [=which is your language?].....Go Palermo [the soccer team], down with Newcastle!
> 
> this appear  to be  mostly definitely  Palermitan Sicilian [you can also say "Cumpà"  for "Buddy"]


Awesome translation!


----------

